# Advice Needed On My Two Male Rats



## Samantha W (May 8, 2012)

I wasnt sure where else to go I really need help and I actually feel very upset about writing this but Im looking for a good home for my two male rats. Due to unforeseen circumstances I have to look for another home for them. Ive already advertised them on preloved (although I honestly hated doing that) but I was wondering what else I can do. Id like to give them a good home with an expert rat owner instead of advertising them on classified ads. Should I take them to a rescue centre. To be honest this option isnt that appealing either.

Any advice would be incredibly helpful. Many thanks


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear this.
Have you tried fancyratsforum rehoming section?
You have to copy and paste the template and fill out the form then post it to the rehoming team.

Or have you tried getting in touch with am actual rat rescue in your round about area? Sometimes they can collect but this all depends on where you are.

Preloved isn't the best place to ad rats for rehoming as it can attract bad people.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Noticed your in south Devon I'm in Plymouth

I could poss take them or I know of a small very good home based rescue who really is fab she's helped me rehome a few free to good home rats I've fostered or found 

If I can help let me know. X


----------



## Samantha W (May 8, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> Have you tried fancyratsforum rehoming section?
> You have to copy and paste the template and fill out the form then post it to the rehoming team.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information blade. I'll check out the fancy rats forum later. As for Preloved, i'm half tempted to take the advert down.


----------



## Samantha W (May 8, 2012)

LostGirl said:


> Noticed your in south Devon I'm in Plymouth
> 
> I could poss take them or I know of a small very good home based rescue who really is fab she's helped me rehome a few free to good home rats I've fostered or found
> 
> If I can help let me know. X


LostGirl if you can help me out i would be so grateful.

My two male rats are about 11 weeks old, although they may be a little older. Very friendly boys who have come from the same litter.

If you can take them on, fantastic if not details of the home based rescue would be brilliant. I really want these little guys to find another good home :blushing:

By the way i live in Torquay.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Right I'll ask her if she knows of any near you I'm
Rubbish with geography so not sure how far you are from me but she might be able to put you in touch with someone closer

What colours are they? Any health issues etc? Just so she can match them up to people x


----------



## Samantha W (May 8, 2012)

LostGirl said:


> Right I'll ask her if she knows of any near you I'm
> Rubbish with geography so not sure how far you are from me but she might be able to put you in touch with someone closer
> 
> What colours are they? Any health issues etc? Just so she can match them up to people x


Thanks so much for this LostGirl, i really appreciate this.

The colours of them are ginger and white, both with ruby red eyes. The biggest one has darker ginger patches then the smaller one. No health issues as far as i can tell, they look like two healthy boys.

As for distance i'm more than willing to travel, as long of course it's not too far away.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

No worries I'll message her after school run with details see if she can help x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Her cages are full  no spare ones at the moment. x


----------



## Samantha W (May 8, 2012)

LostGirl said:


> Her cages are full  no spare ones at the moment. x


Ok, thanks for the help anyway 

I'm going to ring Animals In Distress rescue center and my local RSPCA later.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

It's a shame hubby is working solid the next 10days or I would sweet talk him to going up to get them  bloody work!

Good luck xx


----------



## Samantha W (May 8, 2012)

I've taken the Preloved advertisement down because it didn't sit comfortable with me. Fudge & Ginger are still looking for a home 

--

Thanks LostGirl, i just hope they find a good home soon. Leaving for London next week.


----------



## secretpennell (Mar 29, 2010)

I can take them in here (Rat Out of Hell Rescue in Stroud) if you have nothing sorted by next week.
If you could get them as far as Bristol I'm sure I could sort transport from there.


----------



## Samantha W (May 8, 2012)

secretpennell said:


> I can take them in here (Rat Out of Hell Rescue in Stroud) if you have nothing sorted by next week.
> If you could get them as far as Bristol I'm sure I could sort transport from there.


secretpennell your a lifesaver, thank-you.

I can easily get to Bristol if your willing to meet me there.

If you prefer pm me or email me at [email protected] and maybe come to some arrangements. Once again thank-you.


----------



## Samantha W (May 8, 2012)

Samantha W said:


> secretpennell your a lifesaver, thank-you.
> 
> I can easily get to Bristol if your willing to meet me there.
> 
> If you prefer pm me or email me at [email protected] and maybe come to some arrangements. Once again thank-you.


Worry & panic over, i have found a good home for Fudge & Ginger.


----------

